# Mt Snow 12/28



## 2knees (Dec 28, 2010)

going up tomorrow.   reefer, you up this week?


----------



## drjeff (Dec 28, 2010)

Have fun, should be great.  Plummet and Ripcord were REALLY good before the storm.  If you venture into the woods, be a little carefull, as the front yard of my place when I left yesterday is a perfect microcosm of the natural base at Mount Snow right now, and that's areas of really deep drifts/wind slab (I'm 6'3" and deepest drift was mid chest height on me!) and then 10 feet away there was grass showing where the wind scowering had done its evil 

Can't wait to get back up there Thursday night myself


----------



## powhunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Hope ya have some good lines to Rip....

steveo


----------



## EOS (Dec 28, 2010)

<jealous>

I can' get up there until Saturday . . . .


----------



## reefer (Dec 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> going up tomorrow.   reefer, you up this week?



Can't get out til' Friday when I'm hitting up Magic with my son. Thanks for asking, have fun, should be good!


----------

